# Jiankou (part of the Great Wall of China) in Autumn snow



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Jiankou in snow. This part of the Great Wall is called Jian Kou.

《箭扣秋雪》转自佳友在线


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

damn beijing has snowing. i'd take a wald on great wall with snow, cool


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------

